# Does anyone own & use a grooming pillow collar?



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

I was wondering if there is a product ( sort of like a boppy pillow for nursing mothers) for maltese head ( topknot) grooming?
My idea is to design a fat crescent shaped pillow ( filled with fiberfill) a bout 10-12 inches long with a velcro hook on one end and loop end on the other.

You would wrap the pillow under the chin and velcro it closed behind the neck. Your pup could then rest their little chin into a comfy pillow while they have their "hair styled". 

Maybe you talented seamstresses could make them and sell them?

What do you think?


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I use a topknot pillow with my crew









here is chowder with his pillow. If you do start selling them, I love the satin ones! Velcro might be scary though with a long coat.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

I don't know what I would do without my top knot pillow. It is great. Below is a link to the one that I have. :biggrin: 

http://www.dog-bows.com/cgi-bin/TheFinishi...&category=1


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

Never mind......... well these are similar but mine with the velcro would be better I think?

http://cgi.ebay.com/PUPPY-BUPPY-Dog-Groomi...807081516r25782


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (EmmasMommy @ Aug 5 2008, 06:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=616367


> Never mind......... well these are similar but mine with the velcro would be better I think?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/PUPPY-BUPPY-Dog-Groomi...807081516r25782[/B]



I probably wouldn't buy one with velcro - just because I don't need it. And velcro with long show coats is a disaster waiting to happen, LOL. At least for me it is! But the velcro would definitely be handy for those times when my crew *coughchowdercough* thinks they can paw off the pillow off. 

It's a great idea though and I'd love to see your final product! What type of fabric would you use?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I have the one in the link as well. I would also not want velcro. My suggestion would be a magnet closure with the magnets under the fabric.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Mine is also from the Finishing Touch. I agree that velcro is a bad idea with Maltese hair. I have no problem with it saying on as it wraps around Lady's neck pretty snuggly.


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

I have both the neck pillow and the other satin pillow. (from the link, finishing touch) I love the satin. I don't have a grooming turntable so I turn him on the pillow. I also wouldn't use velcro because of his full coat. Even with the satin around his neck, you have to be careful to pull the har out of it can get tangled. I have wished they would make one in terry, with a cover you could wash. When I wash his face the pillow gets wet. But I def. find he stays and is more comfortable when I do his top knot than not using one.


----------

